# Overture to Judas Iscariot



## Count Vlad (Dec 24, 2018)

This is the overture to my opera Judas Iscariot.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Excellent, but a bit short, isn't it?


----------



## E Cristobal Poveda (Jul 12, 2017)

this is far too short to be an overture for a proper opera


----------



## E Cristobal Poveda (Jul 12, 2017)

Sounds rather like video game music to me.


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

E Cristobal Poveda said:


> Sounds rather like video game music to me.


or maybe film score style. It (and other Vlad works posted here at TC) are not based on the principles and techniques of writing contemporary Classical music.


----------



## pkoi (Jun 10, 2017)

I like it. I guess it's mostly due to the samples/synth you're using but this music really takes me back to the games I played as a kid, Ultima VIII and other Fantasy-RPG's especially. I wouldn't even play this with real instruments, the sound is perfect now, at least for me.


----------

